# very stunted blood feather



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so im used to feathers growing in abnormally with tsuka's left wing.... usually his feathers are stunted (like an inch shorter than normal and deformed) but this time its very stunted and not growing in right... all the blood feathers on this wing started growing in at the same time (knocked them out in a nightfright)

i labeled where the abnormal one is. the blood supply is drying up and its at the final flaky stages of a blood feather already.... same follicle that had the cyst thing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think Tsuka needs a feather transplant poor thing


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont think imping would work.... they would fall out. the problem is in the follicles... have looked into imping. wont work


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe you could have a vet cauterize the follicle so the feather doesn't grow in again. If it keeps growing in wonky more than likely that will be something he'll deal with for the rest of his life. It may be more humane to not allow that one feather to grow, than him bloodying himself every time he knocks it on something. It would also be safer in the long run.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

usually its ALL these feathers on this one wing growing in funny. theyve been getting better hit or miss but this one this time came back in funny....

ive considered it, but i need a price quote for like 7 feathers, which would be very rough on him.... i want to see if theyll be better next molt


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If they are getting better that's good keep this picture to compare next time. Maybe getting one done would give the others room to grow in fine, kind of like having a tooth pulled. I'm just guessing here.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wonder if that will be the case. its definately an option. a last resort option, but its an option for him all the same.


----------

